# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  عهد جديد

## خالد سليمان طه

*منذ زمن طويل تعودنا  على ان يحسم الدورى من خلال مباراتى القمة
وبقية الفرق كانوا يلعبون دور الكمبارس اى ان المريخ والهلال يضمنون كل نقاط الفرق الاخرى ويتنافسون على نقاط مباراتى القمة .
ولكن الوضع بدا يتغير فى الفترة الاخيرة وبالذات هذا العام خسر الهلال مباراتين خارج ارضه من الفرق الاخرى. وخسر المريخ مباراة وتعادل فى الثانية. وكلا الفرقين متوقع لهما خسارة بعض النقاط خلال باقى الموسم.
واقولها لكم بكل صراحة لن يحسم الدورى من خلال مباراة القمة القادمة . بل سيحسم من اقدام لاعبى الفرق الاخرى.
ولذلك فلنستعد للحقبة الجديدة والتى ستكون خير على الكرة السودانية.
الدورى الممتاز صارت به فرق تستطيع هزيمة فريقى القمة جزيرة الفيل-الامل-حى العرب- النيل-الخرطوم. كما ان فريق الموردة بداء يرجع لمستواه السابق تدريجيا .
لذلك من الان من  كان يشجع منكم المريخ الذى لا يقبل الهزيمة من اى فريق من فرق الممتاز اقول له مضى هذا العهد  ولنستعد لمثل ما حدث فى عطبرة لانه سيتكرر ان كان خلال هذا الموسم او الموسم القادم. وهذه هى كرة القدم الحقيقية ومتعتها .علينا ان نفرح للنصر ونحزن للهزيمة ونتقبلها.
وعلينا ان نترك الصراخ والعويل. وسب اللاعبين والكلام الممجوج عن الولاء.
مضى زمن العاطفة ونحن فى زمن المادة وبالله عليكم انتم من تتحدثون عن الولاء. كم لاعب من هولاء اللاعبين الموجودون بكشف المريخ الان كان فى غرفة الهلال  واكمل اتفاقه معهم واستلم المقدم ثم خطف وسجل بالمريخ. وكم لاعب الان فى كشف الهلال وخطف من غرفة المريخ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*احييك دا كلام في الصميم

ولازم نتقبل الوضع الجديد

ودا في حد زاتو تقدم

خالص الود
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اخى محمد حسن مشكور على المرور الرائع
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*الموسم فبل الماضى إنهزم برشلونة المتصدر من أوساسونا المتذيل  وفى كل الدنيا تنهزم فرق المقدمة من فرق القاع وتمضى المسيرة بدون شتائم ولا إساءات  إلا عندنا نحن تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد . الكورة مثل الحرب تخسر معركة وتكسب أخرى واقل الفرق خسارة للمعارك هو الذى يكسب الحرب . يجب أن نكون فى الميدان على الدوام بمعنويات عالية ونفس طويل ودهاء ومكر شديد بدون هشاشة وبوظان أعصاب  يؤدى إلى خسارة مستمرة . خلينا على التقريطة دى يا خالد وبإذن الله نكسب الدورى واللى بعده .
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

الموسم فبل الماضى إنهزم برشلونة المتصدر من أوساسونا المتذيل وفى كل الدنيا تنهزم فرق المقدمة من فرق القاع وتمضى المسيرة بدون شتائم ولا إساءات إلا عندنا نحن تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد . الكورة مثل الحرب تخسر معركة وتكسب أخرى واقل الفرق خسارة للمعارك هو الذى يكسب الحرب . يجب أن نكون فى الميدان على الدوام بمعنويات عالية ونفس طويل ودهاء ومكر شديد بدون هشاشة وبوظان أعصاب يؤدى إلى خسارة مستمرة . خلينا على التقريطة دى يا خالد وبإذن الله نكسب الدورى واللى بعده .



 ينصر دينك يالصادق مشكور يارائع
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لك التحية علي الكلام الجميل
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

لك التحية علي الكلام الجميل



 تشكر على التحية
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*لك التحيه
يجب أن لا نتعامل مع الهزيمه وكأنها نهاية الدنيا
ويجب أن لا ننسى أن الهزيمه جزء من اللعبه
وبقولك أن اندية الممتاز
اصبحت مستوياتها متقاربه مع القمه فقد جافيت الحقيقه عزيزي وبنظره منك لفارق النقاط بين فريقي القمه واقرب مطارد لهم ستعرف أن الفرق واضح 
ولهذا نتمنى أن يدرك
المدرب مكامن الخلل
في فرقته ويتمكن من
علاجها وكلنا ثقه في
مقدرته وكفاءته اللتي حتما ستقود الفريق لما
نحب ولو بعد حين فقط
الصبر الصبر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياخالد بالله ماتنقطع....احنا المنبر ده عايزنو يمتلئ من امثالك
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هذه هي الرؤية الناضجة والعين الفاحصة

لما نحلم فقط باحتكار الأفراح بالنصر ونوهم أنفسنا بأن غيرنا لا يستحق

كرة القدم متعه تنافسية الفوز الدائم فيها وووضاعة الخصوم تفقدها نكتها ... نحلم بمتعة الانتصار في ظل منافسة قوية لا نعلم نتائجها الا بانطلاق صافرة النهاية

بالله عليكم لم نحن متيمون ومغرمون ونتابع باهتمام الدوريات الأوربية ودوري أبطال أوربا وكاس العالم ... أليس المتعه فيها لأننا لا نجزم من الفائز ومن الخاسر 
الا تصاب أنفسكم بالملل من كرة يكون منتصرها معروف وخاسرها باين 

ما لا تراجع عنه ولا حياد فيه أننا نهوي الزعيم في كل الظروف
ونحبه أكثر وهو منتصراً أو متعادلاً مع الأقوياء
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

منذ زمن طويل تعودنا  على ان يحسم الدورى من خلال مباراتى القمة
وبقية الفرق كانوا يلعبون دور الكمبارس اى ان المريخ والهلال يضمنون كل نقاط الفرق الاخرى ويتنافسون على نقاط مباراتى القمة .
ولكن الوضع بدا يتغير فى الفترة الاخيرة وبالذات هذا العام خسر الهلال مباراتين خارج ارضه من الفرق الاخرى. وخسر المريخ مباراة وتعادل فى الثانية. وكلا الفرقين متوقع لهما خسارة بعض النقاط خلال باقى الموسم.
واقولها لكم بكل صراحة لن يحسم الدورى من خلال مباراة القمة القادمة . بل سيحسم من اقدام لاعبى الفرق الاخرى.
ولذلك فلنستعد للحقبة الجديدة والتى ستكون خير على الكرة السودانية.
الدورى الممتاز صارت به فرق تستطيع هزيمة فريقى القمة جزيرة الفيل-الامل-حى العرب- النيل-الخرطوم. كما ان فريق الموردة بداء يرجع لمستواه السابق تدريجيا .
لذلك من الان من  كان يشجع منكم المريخ الذى لا يقبل الهزيمة من اى فريق من فرق الممتاز اقول له مضى هذا العهد  ولنستعد لمثل ما حدث فى عطبرة لانه سيتكرر ان كان خلال هذا الموسم او الموسم القادم. وهذه هى كرة القدم الحقيقية ومتعتها .علينا ان نفرح للنصر ونحزن للهزيمة ونتقبلها.
وعلينا ان نترك الصراخ والعويل. وسب اللاعبين والكلام الممجوج عن الولاء.
مضى زمن العاطفة ونحن فى زمن المادة وبالله عليكم انتم من تتحدثون عن الولاء. كم لاعب من هولاء اللاعبين الموجودون بكشف المريخ الان كان فى غرفة الهلال  واكمل اتفاقه معهم واستلم المقدم ثم خطف وسجل بالمريخ. وكم لاعب الان فى كشف الهلال وخطف من غرفة المريخ؟؟



خالد سليمان اسم اذا رايته فانت موعود بطرح هادف وجميل ..  تسلم ياراقي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بس اللى بيجيب المغصة والسكرى وضغط الدم انه لاعبينا بيقعوا فى نفس الاخطاء يعنى بالكربون 
المهم الحصل حصل ونتمنى ان تتدارك الاخطاء ونستفيد من الحصل لتصحيح المسار وبالتالى الفوز فى متبقى المقابلات 
معلوم ان بطولة الممتاز ومنذ قيامها محصورة فى المريخ والهلال واللى بيكسب مباريات الاقاليم هو اللى بيفوز بالكاس 
كلنا ملاحظين انه فى حاجه مش مظبوط فى الفريق ولابد من البحث عن الاسباب وحلها بالسرعة المطلوبة 
ربنا يعوضنا اللى راح مننا 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

لك التحيه
يجب أن لا نتعامل مع الهزيمه وكأنها نهاية الدنيا
ويجب أن لا ننسى أن الهزيمه جزء من اللعبه
وبقولك أن اندية الممتاز
اصبحت مستوياتها متقاربه مع القمه فقد جافيت الحقيقه عزيزي وبنظره منك لفارق النقاط بين فريقي القمه واقرب مطارد لهم ستعرف أن الفرق واضح 
ولهذا نتمنى أن يدرك
المدرب مكامن الخلل
في فرقته ويتمكن من
علاجها وكلنا ثقه في
مقدرته وكفاءته اللتي حتما ستقود الفريق لما
نحب ولو بعد حين فقط
الصبر الصبر



 اختلاف الراى يجعل المريخ اقوى 
واشكرك على اثراء الحوار
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ياخالد بالله ماتنقطع....احنا المنبر ده عايزنو يمتلئ من امثالك



 المنبر يكفيه شرف ان تكون انت يا ياسر من اعضائه
وتشكر على كل كلمة جميلة تكتبها بحق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

خالد سليمان اسم اذا رايته فانت موعود بطرح هادف وجميل .. تسلم ياراقي



 تشكر يا زعيمنا فى العشق
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هذه هي الرؤية الناضجة والعين الفاحصة

لما نحلم فقط باحتكار الأفراح بالنصر ونوهم أنفسنا بأن غيرنا لا يستحق

كرة القدم متعه تنافسية الفوز الدائم فيها وووضاعة الخصوم تفقدها نكتها ... نحلم بمتعة الانتصار في ظل منافسة قوية لا نعلم نتائجها الا بانطلاق صافرة النهاية

بالله عليكم لم نحن متيمون ومغرمون ونتابع باهتمام الدوريات الأوربية ودوري أبطال أوربا وكاس العالم ... أليس المتعه فيها لأننا لا نجزم من الفائز ومن الخاسر 
الا تصاب أنفسكم بالملل من كرة يكون منتصرها معروف وخاسرها باين 

ما لا تراجع عنه ولا حياد فيه أننا نهوي الزعيم في كل الظروف
ونحبه أكثر وهو منتصراً أو متعادلاً مع الأقوياء



 دا الكلام الصاح ينصر دينك يا نصر الدين
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*حقيقه انا من متابعى الدوى المصرى ومن مشجعى الزمالك
 ولعب حتى الان ثلاثه مباريات فاز فى واحده وتعادل فى واحده
وانهزم فى الاخيره من انبى بثلاثه اهداف  مقابل هدف 
يعنى من تسعه نقاط اربعه نقاط فقط يعنى فى ثلاثه اسابيع 
فقد الزمالك خمسه نقاط 
والمريخ حتى الان من سته عشر اسبوع فقد ثمانيه نقاط
شوفوا الفرق وبامكانكم  زياره موقع الزمالك لترواكيف تقف الجماهير
مع فريقها
                        	*

----------

